# Forum Noob



## Hoplophobic (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey y'all, I just wanted to introduce myself as I'm new to this forum.  I'm a blue senior belt in Enshin Kaikan, but I've also studied Krav Maga, Kempo, and Wing Chun. I'm looking forward to talking about martial arts with y'all!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 26, 2017)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 26, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 26, 2017)

Welcome aboard.  I'm a huge Enshin and Kancho Ninomiya fan.  I'd love to try Enshin, but there isn't a dojo anywhere near me.

Your kancho learned a lot from my kaicho - Tadashi Nakamura.  So we're like cousins 

Ever watch Fighting Black Kings?  I love where Ninomiya KOed the Kung Fu guy in 20 sec and then helped him out of the ring.


----------



## Hoplophobic (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks y'all!



JR 137 said:


> Welcome aboard.  I'm a huge Enshin and Kancho Ninomiya fan.  I'd love to try Enshin, but there isn't a dojo anywhere near me.
> 
> Your kancho learned a lot from my kaicho - Tadashi Nakamura.  So we're like cousins
> 
> Ever watch Fighting Black Kings?  I love where Ninomiya KOed the Kung Fu guy in 20 sec and then helped him out of the ring.



It's big here in Northern Virginia.  Of all the styles I've done, I enjoy Enshin the most.

I have!  Kancho Ninomiya is without a doubt one of the best out there.  I've been thrown by him before and I don't think I've ever been so simultaneously pained and honored.


----------



## Buka (Aug 26, 2017)

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## Anarax (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 27, 2017)

Malos1979 said:


> Welcome, isn't your Karate style a sister of Ashihara?


Sorry to answer for the OP, but yes.  Hideyuki Ashihara was an early and very well respected Kyokushin teacher.  Easily one of the best.  He taught "sabaki" (moving circularly and at angles) when practically everyone else in Kyokushin was straight forward and back.

Ashihara left Kyokushin and formed Ashihara Karate.  He eliminated traditional kata, developed his own kata, and incorporated throws. Joko Ninomiya was his top student before and after his split from Kyokushin.  

Joko Ninomiya left Ashihara and formed Enshin.  Ninomiya incorporated his own kata which are similar to Ashihara's in theory/application, and incorporated more throws and grabs into his system.  Ninomiya holds/held I think 3rd dan in Judo.  

I haven't trained in either style, but I've read my fair share.

Enshin used to have the slogan "Traditional Karate. Evolved." on their website.  I thought it was a great and well fitting slogan.  No idea why they don't use it anymore.


----------



## Hoplophobic (Aug 27, 2017)

Malos1979 said:


> Welcome, isn't your Karate style a sister of Ashihara?



It is indeed!


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hoplophobic said:


> I have!  Kancho Ninomiya is without a doubt one of the best out there.  I've been thrown by him before and I don't think I've ever been so simultaneously pained and honored.



I'm envious 

Speaking of Fighting Black Kings, along with Ninomiya's KO, two of the coolest scenes, both in the beginning...

When one guy throws a watermelon in the air and the other guys strikes right through it.  I thought it was a punch, but when he follows through it's easy to see it was a nukite/spear hand.

And where Ashihara kakato geri/heel kicks the ice blocks.  He's standing on a platform and measuring up his kick, and you only see one or two ice blocks. Then the camera pans down slowly and keeps going... and going.  There's about 8 ice blocks, and he looks like he's so nonchalant when he breaks them all.  Just so badass.

I've never met William Oliver, but I've met and spoke to Charles Martin several times.  He's still Nakamura's top student.  Such a nice guy.  He's older and a bit rounder now, but he's still Charles Martin.  I've never had the honor of sparring with him, but people I know who have say he's still a beast, over 40 years later.

My teacher was coming up in the ranks in those days.  He wasn't in the movie, but he was around all those guys during that period - Shigeru Oyama, Willie Williams, Ninomiya, etc.  He's got some great stories of being in class with them.

Sorry for the sidetrack


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 6, 2017)

Welcome I'm fairly new myself, lots of great threads to dig into going way back, I tried a few other Forums not to my liking this one is pretty good.

So have fun!


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hoplophobic said:


> Hey y'all, I just wanted to introduce myself as I'm new to this forum.  I'm a blue senior belt in Enshin Kaikan, but I've also studied Krav Maga, Kempo, and Wing Chun. I'm looking forward to talking about martial arts with y'all!



Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Tames D (Sep 10, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 10, 2017)

Welcome to MT. I hope you enjoy the place!

You'll find folks here with a lot of different viewpoints. We bicker and snipe just like any group of people sharing differing opinions, but we mostly like each other. Keep an eye on Buka - dude knows everybody, I think. And he makes some mean dinners, if his photos are to be trusted.

Oh, and look out for Drop Bear. He has a tie-dyed uniform that is simultaneously fabulous and hideous (the latter, mostly because he's in it).


----------



## donald1 (Sep 10, 2017)

hello!


----------

